# Can everyone help me search the two boots? Please help me.



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi, my name is Pail.
I want to buy the 32 prion snowboard boots








or the 32 prospect snowboard boots










I searched many online shops, but I didn't find them.
It seems that their moder is 2007.
Finally, I found. But its biggest US size is 9, and my size is 10.
I'm 174 cm tall, and my foot size is around 27.5 cm.

Does someone know where(online shops...ect) I can buy the boots which US size is around 10?
Please tell me if you know or you can help me buy them.
Thank you. ^^"


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

im assuming youve never tried em on? 32s run half size big...so your prob a 9.5...


----------

